# call of duty 2 PC, Punkbuster problem, set associations



## Blob493 (Jul 4, 2007)

hey guys i've got a problem with a download from the punkbuster site for Call of Duty2. i need to download the punkbuster manually from the punkbuster website but when i went to download it it said i needed to make a set association with my punkbuster folder in order to download punkbuster to play Call of Duty 2 online without it going all blury and laggy. So if you guys know how to fix the problem please email me or post through this thread.Because i really miss call of duty2 online 

Thankyou.

~~~~Blob493~~~~


----------



## cfhpantera (Jul 16, 2004)

Why are you downloading manually? After you install CoD2 you must download the 1.3 patch which comes with punkbuster integrated within it. After you have done that you should have no problems at all. One word of note, punkbuster now installs two useless services that waste resources which you might want to disable by going into services.msc........


----------



## Blob493 (Jul 4, 2007)

i know it comes with 1.3 lol. but proabbaly for you your Punkbuster is updating without you knowing. Mine how ever is that i have update the punkbuster about evry 2 months otherwise i can't play on punkbuster servers. I get kicked about after 1min after i join the server because i havnt updated the new update and then i went to download it 2/3 update worked but the 3rd update said you need to make a set association with my punkbuster folder but i dont know how to make a set association.


----------

